# Reliable, trust worthy, honest employees, knowledgeable



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

How and where do you find them ??

I have had a bad string of employees as of late. 

Druggies

Thieves

Drunks

lairs

stupid ( twice running into pallets of fert breaking open bags and denighing it was him when he was the only one in there. Liar and dumb ) 

lets see...that is about the list. I have been doing this for 36 years. Never had too many problems finding good help. But in the last two years wow what a bunch.

So my question is this. Where and how do you find reliable help.

I am really to ready to let all of them go and start fresh.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Hopefully you'll find guys through posting here


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Maybe try the local VFW. They might be able to put you in touch with a vet that just came home and isn't employed anywhere. I think a guy just getting out of the military would be great. They're used to working hard, used to crap hours, can follow instructions, responsible and you could feel good about putting a vet to work and giving him a "leg up" when he needs one the most. Just a thought.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Agreed with hooking up with a vet. I have been fortunate to have friends that need jobs and it has worked for the most part. But I definitely would consider someone just coming out of the army as they usually are the ones with honesty and respect our work can seem like nothing to them


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you !

I would love to have a vet on staff


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I will work for you.....Is it a Union Wage with Union Heathcare and a Pension????....Oh wait all Union workers are useless according to some.....:laughing:



Good Luck with your search.....:salute:


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

They're not ALL useless, but very few are worth what they cost.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sorry to far for me to commute!...


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

leolkfrm;1975838 said:


> sorry to far for me to commute!...


Too bad I am paying 145.00 an hour.


----------

